# Mobile Deer Stand



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe you guys have already seen this.

Lazy or luxurious? I say both. A little over the top, but still pretty neat.













































































































It supposedly gets 26MPG, too.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That is NICE, That would make some of those Boring days in the blind a little better by having some poker & a full bar!!!!

Kinda reminds me . A few years back I saw a vehicle called a "Boaterhome". It was a Motorhome that floats & becomes a houseboat just by driving down the boat ramp & into the water!!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

So when there is a sign on the stairs that says "what happens here, stays here" and all I saw on the thing were a bunch of dudes........what exactly happens there?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that I don't want to know. And am quite sure that I don't need to see the pictures....


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

lets see if it is used for hunting it would be breaking a few laws.
drinking and driving
shooting from a vehicle
handling a firearm while intoxicated/drinking
maybe party hunting
shooting from and or/ across a highway

but who is looking anyway we are on private property right.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

sagebrush said:


> lets see if it is used for hunting it would be breaking a few laws.
> drinking and driving
> shooting from a vehicle
> handling a firearm while intoxicated/drinking
> ...


So what your saying is it looks like a great time.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

no just your typical road hunter, not that I have not done this before. :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> So when there is a sign on the stairs that says "what happens here, stays here" and all I saw on the thing were a bunch of dudes........what exactly happens there?


We don't want to know, :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think the phrase "what happens in ________ stays in _________, should be illegal. It was cute for about thirty seconds, just like everyone ripping off "got milk?" Pretty gay :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Anyone from Texas? I think their laws in regards to open containers in a vehicle are different. Plus, you can always stop before you shoot.

...Not defending that kind of behavior, but I would assume that it's a legal outfit. They run a "ranch" of sorts, apparently.

It's really not my bag of chips, but I thought it would at least be a good topic for you hardcore hunters.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did anyone notice the blender?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep. That's how I knew it couldn't ALWAYS be a sausage party in there.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Did anyone notice the blender?


Brilliant. Very good observation. Thank goodness that things camouflaged.


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Just what we all need- a bunch o' drunks with rifles. 
I'm not one to ascribe to the 'word o' wisdom', but in my camp- the booze stays locked up until the guns are put away.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

YEP!, Looks like somthing those butt heads, that bring their foose ball table and hot tub down on the Phavant. bowhunting. Thats case of roughing it! I''ll bet there is a sub-woffer and all that stuff that drives a person CRAZY!!, PS -- make sure u bring down 16 cases of beer, and leave all your stinking cans all over he-- when you break camp and head for home.. Thats why they call us UTAHTARDS...what a rep......


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I think it's an abomination. :x


----------

